# What's the Best Value used car for Uber X?



## ATLrider

What's the Best Value used car for Uber X?

I was thinking about buying a cheaper used car than what i'm driving right now.

I want to out right purchase it.

Ie. The goal would be to spend about $10,000 to $12,000, get as low as miles as i could, and drive it for about 1-2yrs on uber x only.

Then hopefully sell it for about $7500 in 2016.

Requirements.
2009 or newer.
Car must get 30+ mpg.
Must have less than 50,000 miles on it now.
When i sell it , it may have 100,000 to 125,000 miles on it in 2 yrs or so.

What kind of cars did you get? and why?

So far im considering
2010-12 Camry
11-13 Hyundai Sonata
12-13 Chevy Cruze
12 Chevy Volt
10-11 Prius


----------



## UberCruzen

I get 33 mpg in the city, 40+ highway with my 2013 Cruze Eco manual. But I bought it in march of 2013 when I had never heard of uber until 2014. I can do two 8hour runs on one tank and still have some left over gas to go to the car wash , a drive thru, a grocery store, and visit a couple of friends. 

I paid about 18.5k brand new including taxes and fees


----------



## Walkersm

The Volt may not be accepted in your market. Check with the market manager first before you buy. While it is 4 doors it only seats 3 passengers. Some markets want 4 seat available for 2 couples going out to dinner.


----------



## Sydney Uber

ATLrider said:


> What's the Best Value used car for Uber X?
> 
> I was thinking about buying a cheaper used car than what i'm driving right now.
> 
> I want to out right purchase it.
> 
> Ie. The goal would be to spend about $10,000 to $12,000, get as low as miles as i could, and drive it for about 1-2yrs on uber x only.
> 
> Then hopefully sell it for about $7500 in 2016.
> 
> Requirements.
> 2009 or newer.
> Car must get 30+ mpg.
> Must have less than 50,000 miles on it now.
> When i sell it , it may have 100,000 to 125,000 miles on it in 2 yrs or so.
> 
> What kind of cars did you get? and why?
> 
> So far im considering
> 2010-12 Camry
> 11-13 Hyundai Sonata
> 12-13 Chevy Cruze
> 12 Chevy Volt
> 10-11 Prius


Cant do the Volt, needs to be able to carry 4 passengers. Volt is good for only 3 pax


----------



## Sydney Uber

In the new lower price markets Uberx has just approved a new vehicle type










The PERFECT UBERX vehicle!


----------



## puber

Get Mercedes A class
Ride in style


----------



## Guest

Go ahead and get the Prius..don't plan on getting laid with it though..


----------



## GoJoe

I have had folks pleasantly surprised with the Prius. (It was probably the driver).


----------



## StephenJBlue

Honestly. for UBERX, I would go with a corolla.


----------



## Jay2dresq

Of the vehicles you listed, I'd go for the Prius.


----------



## uberdc/Virginia

The Prius saves in the long run with high MPG. What might get you are repair costs. Suspension can cost thousands. brakes and tires go quickly. Even oil changes add up if you drive a lot.


----------



## GoJoe

I think the Corolla is an extremely classy play. I have personally had low maintenance with Toyota products.


----------



## where's the beef?

Just make sure you can trust the seller...
I heard that tampering with the digital mileage gauge is pretty easy & happens way too often...


----------



## Blerg

Total cost of driving should include the resale value. If you drive 100 hours a week, then the hybrids are probably going to rise above all else because of the superior city mpg. However if this is a part time gig, you may want to consider the diesel VW's, because when you go to get rid of it people seem to pay a premium regardless of high mileage.


----------



## billybengal

Fiat 126P


----------



## scrurbscrud

No first hand experience but I've heard good things from Hyundai Sonata owners i.e. nice ride, decent mileage.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Hagerty

2014 Jeep Cherokee with the navigation system. 32 hwy, less if you idle engine running. 9 speed auto, my passengers marvel that it is a Jeep.


----------



## IbedrivinUX

Jimmy Lee Hagerty said:


> 2014 Jeep Cherokee with the navigation system. 32 hwy, less if you idle engine running. 9 speed auto, my passengers marvel that it is a Jeep.


Not for X... I live my Corolla got it in Fwb. For UberX and have put 22000 miles on it since buying it. No problems WHAT SO EVER!


----------



## Jay2dresq

Do you have the new Jeep Turbo Diesel? Those get fantastic mileage. Friend of mine drove one a few months ago and got over 40 MPG in it.


----------



## UberOKC

I'm in an '07 Prius. Bought it used for $10,500 about 2 years ago. I average 47 MPG and have put maybe 65,000 miles on it (I drive a lot). Only thing I've done is a new set of tires (about $90/ea) and oil changes (Dealer has specials all the time for $35).

I get people who call all the time, "I see you're in a Prius. There are three/four of us headed to the airport with luggage. Can we all fit?" So far its never been a problem. People comment all the time how roomy it is compared to what they thought it would be and comfortable.

You really can't beat it. They come out with a new body style in 2015. I will probably buy a 2010 in 1-2 more years as that body style is newer than my 07.

I know two people with Prius's with 200,000+ miles on them and never had a major mechanical problem.

The Prius is our commuter and Uber car. We have a truck and two other much higher end vehicles. But, day in and day out, we drive the Prius.


----------



## ATLrider

dont we need 2008s now?


----------



## UberOKC

ATLrider said:


> dont we need 2008s now?


According to Uber's FAQ - 2004 or newer with 4-doors.


----------



## contactone

I drive a 12' Hyundai sonata GLS. The back seat is lower than most other cars, but there is a quite a bit of leg room back there. Handles well, has great pick up and the electronic power steering kicks ass when I gotta pull a quick Uie.


----------



## Jack Mason

Sydney Uber said:


> In the new lower price markets Uberx has just approved a new vehicle type
> 
> View attachment 1762
> 
> 
> The PERFECT UBERX vehicle!


So true, I think it would be so fun to drive that thing around Boston. College kids would love it. lol


----------



## johnywinslow

im happy with my ford focus.


----------



## UberLuxbod

ATLrider said:


> What's the Best Value used car for Uber X?
> 
> I was thinking about buying a cheaper used car than what i'm driving right now.
> 
> I want to out right purchase it.
> 
> Ie. The goal would be to spend about $10,000 to $12,000, get as low as miles as i could, and drive it for about 1-2yrs on uber x only.
> 
> Then hopefully sell it for about $7500 in 2016.
> 
> Requirements.
> 2009 or newer.
> Car must get 30+ mpg.
> Must have less than 50,000 miles on it now.
> When i sell it , it may have 100,000 to 125,000 miles on it in 2 yrs or so.
> 
> What kind of cars did you get? and why?
> 
> So far im considering
> 2010-12 Camry
> 11-13 Hyundai Sonata
> 12-13 Chevy Cruze
> 12 Chevy Volt
> 10-11 Prius


Buy a car for $10000

Use it for work for 2 yrs and sell for $7500?

Unless cars depreciate very differently in the US then the part of you figure don't seem realistic.

But the current Prius, 2010 onwards would be my choice.

Most popular low end Private Hire vehicle in London


----------



## Jay2dresq

In the US, cars take a huge hit of depreciation once they reach 100,000 miles. Part of the reason I kept my old pickup truck when I purchased my Escape. Even though the truck is very clean, looks good, and is in top mechanical condition, I wasn't going to get more than $4,000 for it because it has almost 200,000 miles. Insurance and registration costs for it are cheap, so I keep it as a spare vehicle.


----------



## Scott BHDOS

I am thinking about becoming an Uber driver. My cars do not qualify so I am looking for a good used car for Uber. I have seen Uberman's videos and he gives some good tips. Does Uber allow rental cars to use until I get my own car? I can rent a car for approx. $15.00 to $20.00 a day which is a new 2014 with unlimited mileage. I am also looking at a 2005 or so 4 cylinder KIA or Hyundai to get started. Has anybody had any luck using Uber car sales?
Thanks.


----------



## UberLuxbod

The $15/20 a day rentals are for personal use.

Not for rideshare when the car is likely not insured properly.

If you want to break the law why do it for the kind of returns UberX gives.


----------



## UberOKC

Scott BHDOS said:


> I am thinking about becoming an Uber driver. My cars do not qualify so I am looking for a good used car for Uber. I have seen Uberman's videos and he gives some good tips. Does Uber allow rental cars to use until I get my own car? I can rent a car for approx. $15.00 to $20.00 a day which is a new 2014 with unlimited mileage. I am also looking at a 2005 or so 4 cylinder KIA or Hyundai to get started. Has anybody had any luck using Uber car sales?
> Thanks.


You have to send Uber a copy of your registration, your car tag and a copy of your insurance. Obviously that can't work with a rental.


----------



## UberOKC

UberLuxbod said:


> Buy a car for $10000
> 
> Use it for work for 2 yrs and sell for $7500?
> 
> Unless cars depreciate very differently in the US then the part of you figure don't seem realistic.
> 
> But the current Prius, 2010 onwards would be my choice.
> 
> Most popular low end Private Hire vehicle in London


Only issue I see with that is that a $10,000 vehicle used for two years alone is almost always going to depreciate more than $2,500. Then you add in all the miles and wear and tear from Uber driving and I bet you lose closer to $4,000. Especially if the owner looks to trade it in.


----------



## UberLuxbod

UberOKC said:


> Only issue I see with that is that a $10,000 vehicle used for two years alone is almost always going to depreciate more than $2,500. Then you add in all the miles and wear and tear from Uber driving and I bet you lose closer to $4,000. Especially if the owner looks to trade it in.


Exactly my point.

Using £ instead of $

If you bought a £10k vehicle and used it for Private Hire work
(An industry that has been around in the UK for 50yrs alongside PH Apps since 08 and all Uber really is)
Then you would expect to get 2 or 3 yrs out of it then get as much as you can for it afterwards.
If you got £4000 after 2years that would be a result.

The only car that would likely depreciate that slowly when being worked is a Prius.

I am looking at a few late 2011 E220CDis next week with the later 7speed transmission.

One with 150k miles is £10k new it would have been around £30k.

So a £20k loss in 3years and that is retail price, a dealer buying it to sell would want to pay £2k less if possible.

My current car was £60k new and has a trade value of around £14/15k. Retail around the £20/22k mark.

Any car used for work is best thoughtnof as disposable asset.

And the only important thing is maximising its lifespan.

The above mentioned E220 likely has another 2yrs in it.


----------



## UberLuxbod

Using low value old vehicles is only common in low end Private Hire.

By far the most popular route is buying 3yr old ex Lease vehicles that have full main dealer history.

The purchase of an older vehicle is now not possible in London as the oldest vehicle you can licence as PH is less than 5yrs old.

And the oldest is 10yrs old, you can time it so as the inspection is done just before the 10th year and get just under 11yrs lifespan.

The number of PH vehicles of that age is minimal as it has long been proved to be unviable to use a normal vehicle for that long.

A London Taxi is different and they are much easier to maintain to huge mileages due to the way they are built and designed.
From what I can see apart from Livery/TNC vehicles the Private Hire market is very immature in the US.

No matter what anyones thinks on here.

It is a fact of the industry that older vehicles are a liability.

They are unpleasant to be in for the driver and passenger.

And are one step from a major repair or failure.

One thing that nobody has taken into account with their cheap vehicle plan is downtime.

Older vehicles have more downtime it is as simple as that.

And all cars break when used for work.

40/50k a year mostly in urban areas is a lot of miles/wear+tear.

Best value vehicles by far are those used be companies that have been used mostly on motorways or similar smooth high speed roads.

There is next to no wear on the suspension and drivetrain.

And due to the miles they are cheap as chips.

My previous example of a 3yr old high miler is one used already for PH.

To spend £10k on a normal mileage vehicle would likely only buy you a previous shape 08/09 model. Which in London is UberX not UberExec.


----------



## UberLuxbod

If your car was sold at the end of 2012 it is just about to hit 2yrs old.

It is a whole year before it turns 3yrs old.

The car was not 1yr old when you looked at it and bought it.

You simply failed to do your due diligence when looking over the paperwork.


----------



## UberLuxbod

I just put the information you posted into a clearer form.

Your car is not 3yrs old.

Your car is not 1yr old.

Your car is 2yrs old.

Your car has not done 40k in 1yr or 3yrs.

It has done 40k in 2yrs which is not excessive.

Please learn to use sentences and punctuation.

As your posts are just a big mass of words.

If you put them in a form which made sense maybe people wouldn't have to clarify what you posted.


----------



## UberLuxbod

tacomaseaguy1972 said:


> Huh the car was manufactured in 2012 8 month 2nd day was sold on September 1st ....its past two years it was simply called a 2013 because when they upgraded options mid year theychange ythe year so correct its not a full 4 years but 2 years three months I looked at every aspect of the car before I paid for it but thanks for your input that is not relevant to thos situation


Eh?


----------



## UberLuxbod

Is it normal for persons that make no sense in a debate to then delete their posts?

Wierd.


----------



## tacomaseaguy1972

I thought my post upset you so I arranged it so you didn't have to read it anymore


----------



## UberLuxbod

So you lost the debate.

And decided to throw your toys from the pram.

Mature.


----------



## tacomaseaguy1972

What debate you complained about my post layout I deleted it ...are you seriously calling that a debate ? 
You rewrote the post so it doesn't need to be on there twice does it ?
... Or do you feel the need to show the world how much better you are at typing up a post ?
I am not understanding why you are feeling a need to make comment about a post that you have rewrote word for word ...do people need to read it twice ?
Should I write on chalkboard 100 times 
I will not write post like that anymore
I will not write post like that anymore
I will not write post like that anymore. ...
you are the smartest uber forum writer ...best at punctuation....
but when I read and write these posts I do it in my phone while I am waiting for pings ....I cant even see a damn period or do I care how someone writes a post 
I do not need to have a certain layout to read anything just read left to right and scan the lines ....google how many words your eyes actually read...and the amount your brain places for your eyes to save time ....your eyes are not reading puncuation or saying damn this is a run on sentence ...well unless your ADHD maybe ...


----------



## tacomaseaguy1972

If you dont like reading the way my posts are written ....
Option 1 - ignore 
Option 2 -skip reading it
option 3 - read it and deal


----------



## zekhong

Buy Hyundai Senta Fe and you will get both uber Xl and uberx.


----------



## zekhong

UberLuxbod said:


> Buy a car for $10000
> 
> Use it for work for 2 yrs and sell for $7500?
> 
> Unless cars depreciate very differently in the US then the part of you figure don't seem realistic.
> 
> But the current Prius, 2010 onwards would be my choice.
> 
> Most popular low end Private Hire vehicle in London


Buy Hyundai Senta Fe.you will get both uber x and xl.


----------



## Clifford Chong

Prius C
Civic-Sentra-Corolla-Mazda3...


----------



## azndriver87

isn't prius C requires charging? so he'll have to stop every other hour to recharge.

you get it all wrong
1) you want to get older car, save on insurance
2) older car depreciate SLOWER. (newer car may depreciate $3000 over 2 years, older cars will depreciate less than $2000 over 2 years period)
3) older car will cost significant


----------



## madman2k

No, that's the plug-in you're thinking of, but even when the plug-in juice has been depleted it'll keep running until the gas tank is empty.

Like they said, a Prius will be great if you're driving in town all the time. Got almost 60mpg on my 140 miles of running around uber-ing last night. It was at 65mpg before I did the 60 highway miles at the end. Keep in mind that's just about best case scenario - 60 degrees out, no AC use, a lot of coasting, no jackrabbit stuff between red lights.

The 2010 model doesn't take as bad of a hit from using the AC as previous generations because it's an electric AC system, but the heater will bring it down especially in the first 10 or 15 miles on a cold morning, as it puts engine heat into the cabin and any engine runs much less efficiently when it's cold.


----------



## limepro

Blerg said:


> Total cost of driving should include the resale value. If you drive 100 hours a week, then the hybrids are probably going to rise above all else because of the superior city mpg. However if this is a part time gig, you may want to consider the diesel VW's, because when you go to get rid of it people seem to pay a premium regardless of high mileage.


Not to mention this with the VW diesels.



My mpg today after 150 miles.


----------



## madman2k

I like the dust doodles on the gauge cover


----------



## limepro

madman2k said:


> I like the dust doodles on the gauge cover


Yeah I cleaned those off right after taking the picture lol.


----------



## jones98

Looking into a gig with UBER.
1) When you all talk about Prius here are you thinking of the Wagon "V" model, "C", or base? 
2) I'd like to also consider SUV options for large groups that need to get around town on the weekends. Any thoughts/opinions here? Would the SUV pay for itself or would I just break even?
3) Color suggestions? I was leaning toward black. 
4) Any other suggestions you can offer would be great.


----------



## KGB7

Another Vote for VW Diesel.

Hybrids cost more, but also chew up breaks from extra weight. Extra weight, reduces handling and stopping distance; "batteries and electric motor". Imagine having 28" rims on your car.

Get a diesel. Passat, room for 4 fat ass Muricans, while getting best MPG in the city/highway in its class. With room to spare, in a car that has modern style and wasn't chopped with an axe in a wind tunnel to get extra 1mpg.

Dont forget the extra extra head room in a Passat that no car in its class has to offer.

I had two PAX last night, both of them are Honda Accord owners, they wouldnt shut the **** up how much room there was in a Passat. One PAX was so impressed, he wanted to do cart wheels in the back seat.


----------



## alex16

I'm a hardcore car guy and I know my dream uber car is a 2009+ Yaris sedan. They get great mpg mid 30s around 7k used 100K miles, proven by tons of owners that have gone past 300K miles with minimal maintenance. I am not sure how my Mirage will hold up, but if it can do 300K miles like the Yaris with minimal repair it would be my top choice, I've found used Mirage ES under 20k miles for 7-8K, they hand brand new 2014's still on the lot for 10K with 10yr 100k warranty if they don't find out you UBER haha. http://www.absolutemitsubishi.com/N...esquite-TX/Details/979/ML32A3HJ3EH018461.html they also have the ES model I love for 11K http://www.absolutemitsubishi.com/N...esquite-TX/Details/979/ML32A4HJ1EH004676.html Or a brand new UBER XL $18K http://www.absolutemitsubishi.com/N...esquite-TX/Details/979/JA4AD2A3XEZ005264.html


----------



## madman2k

KGB7 said:


> Another Vote for VW Diesel.
> 
> Hybrids cost more, but also chew up breaks from extra weight. Extra weight, reduces handling and stopping distance; "batteries and electric motor". Imagine having 28" rims on your car.
> 
> Get a diesel. Passat, room for 4 fat ass Muricans, while getting best MPG in the city/highway in its class. With room to spare, in a car that has modern style and wasn't chopped with an axe in a wind tunnel to get extra 1mpg.
> 
> Dont forget the extra extra head room in a Passat that no car in its class has to offer.
> 
> I had two PAX last night, both of them are Honda Accord owners, they wouldnt shut the **** up how much room there was in a Passat. One PAX was so impressed, he wanted to do cart wheels in the back seat.


I disagree about the part where you say they chew up brakes faster.

Most, if not all, hybrids have regenerative brakes which when driven properly will handle most of the braking the car needs. Gentle slow-downs while in traffic or when you come to a lower speed limit area, etc. Coming to a full stop will use the regular brakes, and of course emergency braking will use it heavily. The Prius has the "B" mode for engine braking on downhills, and between the engine braking and regenerative brakes (you can watch it on the instrument panel, you'll see when the regular brakes are going to start being used) I can make it down most highway passes barely using the regular brakes, or not at all.

Can't argue the part about the extra weight, but that's usually a factor with diesel engines vs. the comparable gas engine in the same vehicle as well.

I like diesel vehicles but it depends on the intended use for the car. I doubt the Passat TDI can pull off 52mpg over 130 miles at 21 mph average (in the city), with moderate A/C use nearly the whole time (yesterday's uber runs). Feel free to prove me wrong.

Now, I wouldn't be surprised if it beat Sunday's drive - 730 miles at 73mph average and I got about 46.5mpg.


----------



## uavpilotjoe

I have a 2012 Kia Rio 5door. That I will be starting my uber career with. 38mpg and it was 12000 new in 2012. I bought it as my commuter car. Only 20000 miles on it right now.


----------



## azndriver87

some people uses a 2004 kia rio they got it for $2000


----------



## occupant

So it would seem the priorities, in order, are:

1) Fuel Efficiency
2) Reliability
3) Passenger Space
4) Cargo Space
5) Purchase Price
6) Resale Value

Chevy Volt is out. Most would be too embarrassed to run a tiny car like a Chevy Spark, Mitsubishi Mirage, or Fiat 500. What's left, in no particular order?

VW Golf TDI
VW Jetta TDI
VW Passat TDI
Toyota Prius
Toyota Prius V
Toyota Camry Hybrid
Nissan Altima Hybrid
Hyundai Sonata Hybrid
Kia Optima Hybrid
Ford Fusion Hybrid
Chevrolet Malibu Hybrid (do they still make one?)
Honda Accord Hybrid
Mazda3
Mazda6
Toyota Corolla (with CVT trans)
Toyota Corolla (with regular auto trans)
Chevrolet Impala 4-cylinder
Subaru Legacy
VW Passat gas
VW Jetta gas
VW Golf gas
Toyota Camry 4-cylinder
Honda Accord 4-cylinder
Nissan Altima 4-cylinder
Ford Fusion 4-cylinder
Hyundai Sonata 4-cylinder
Kia Optima 4-cylinder
Chevrolet Malibu 4-cylinder
Nissan Sentra
Chevrolet Cruze
Buick Verano
Buick Regal
Buick Lacrosse
Chrysler 200
Dodge Avenger
Dodge Dart
Mitsubishi Lancer
Honda Civic
Hyundai Elantra
Kia Forte

I'm sure I'm missing some.

As far as buying cheaply used, the cars I see cheap and used (3 to 5 years old) are Impalas (V6 though), Malibus, Altimas, Fusions, Avengers, and 200s. Occasionally a Sonata or Optima. Rarely a Mitsubishi Galant or Mazda6.


----------



## alex16

I ask every passenger I had until I had 40 trips under my belt if my mirage felt small inside, they all said it was fine and I have a 5 star rating when fellow uber drivers told me I would have a bad rating for having a small car.


----------



## versaguy

14 Nissan Versa Note base package. $11,500 brand-new. Interior is very comfortable and roomy, a/c works great, very simple to maintain and repair. Plus, I get alot of compliments on the manual transmission and the roll-up windows.


----------



## PHXTE

Forget fuel efficiency. 

If we're talking a car purpose bought to Uber with, you're best bet is to buy something as cheap as you possibly can that still qualifies for Uber and still has good resale. Depreciation is a much larger expense than fuel is, so buy something that has already been depreciated(used car) and will not depreciate much more. Buying new cars, even fuel efficient ones, to Uber with, is an epicly bad idea.


----------



## Boston Guber

ATLrider said:


> What's the Best Value used car for Uber X?
> 
> I was thinking about buying a cheaper used car than what i'm driving right now.
> 
> I want to out right purchase it.
> 
> Ie. The goal would be to spend about $10,000 to $12,000, get as low as miles as i could, and drive it for about 1-2yrs on uber x only.
> 
> Then hopefully sell it for about $7500 in 2016.
> 
> Requirements.
> 2009 or newer.
> Car must get 30+ mpg.
> Must have less than 50,000 miles on it now.
> When i sell it , it may have 100,000 to 125,000 miles on it in 2 yrs or so.
> 
> What kind of cars did you get? and why?
> 
> So far im considering
> 2010-12 Camry
> 11-13 Hyundai Sonata
> 12-13 Chevy Cruze
> 12 Chevy Volt
> 10-11 Prius


You can buy a low mileage,2013 Hyundai Accent sedan for $10,000 used if you negotiate.They come with the remainder of the factory warranty (100,000) and quality has recently surpassed Japanese cars. I bought a 2013 new because it's a great car,fuel efficient,excellent crash ratings,most interior/trunk space for that category,best warranty,and it's the cheapest car in America.Sticker was $17,000,got it for $13,500.


----------



## Boston Guber

versaguy said:


> 14 Nissan Versa Note base package. $11,500 brand-new. Interior is very comfortable and roomy, a/c works great, very simple to maintain and repair. Plus, I get alot of compliments on the manual transmission and the roll-up windows.


Ugly as hell though.


----------



## Boston Guber

Sydney Uber said:


> In the new lower price markets Uberx has just approved a new vehicle type
> 
> View attachment 1762
> 
> 
> The PERFECT UBERX vehicle!


Great for late night pukers.lol


----------



## Boston Guber

GoJoe said:


> I think the Corolla is an extremely classy play. I have personally had low maintenance with Toyota products.


Toyota recently fell behind Hyundai


----------



## Boston Guber

UberLuxbod said:


> I just put the information you posted into a clearer form.
> 
> Your car is not 3yrs old.
> 
> Your car is not 1yr old.
> 
> Your car is 2yrs old.
> 
> Your car has not done 40k in 1yr or 3yrs.
> 
> It has done 40k in 2yrs which is not excessive.
> 
> Please learn to use sentences and punctuation.
> 
> As your posts are just a big mass of words.
> 
> If you put them in a form which made sense maybe people wouldn't have to clarify what you posted.


Zieg Heil!!#


----------



## limepro

Boston Guber said:


> You can buy a low mileage,2013 Hyundai Accent sedan for $10,000 used if you negotiate.They come with the remainder of the factory warranty (100,000) and quality has recently surpassed Japanese cars. I bought a 2013 new because it's a great car,fuel efficient,excellent crash ratings,most interior/trunk space for that category,best warranty,and it's the cheapest car in America.Sticker was $17,000,got it for $13,500.


Initial quality which is the first 90 days of ownership, reliability they are ranked 27th out of 32. I would never suggest a Hyundai or kia to anyone.


----------



## UberXTampa

UberOKC said:


> I'm in an '07 Prius. Bought it used for $10,500 about 2 years ago. I average 47 MPG and have put maybe 65,000 miles on it (I drive a lot). Only thing I've done is a new set of tires (about $90/ea) and oil changes (Dealer has specials all the time for $35).
> 
> I get people who call all the time, "I see you're in a Prius. There are three/four of us headed to the airport with luggage. Can we all fit?" So far its never been a problem. People comment all the time how roomy it is compared to what they thought it would be and comfortable.
> 
> You really can't beat it. They come out with a new body style in 2015. I will probably buy a 2010 in 1-2 more years as that body style is newer than my 07.
> 
> I know two people with Prius's with 200,000+ miles on them and never had a major mechanical problem.
> 
> The Prius is our commuter and Uber car. We have a truck and two other much higher end vehicles. But, day in and day out, we drive the Prius.


I have a Prius and totally agree on everything you said. 
I am at 180k and going strong.


----------



## UberXTampa

Buy a 2010-2011 Prius hatchback - not the C because it is too small and not the V because it is more expensive. The Hatchback model has a lot of room for cargo. 
Buy it at or around 100k miles on the odometer. 
Remember, many people still get rid of their perfectly good and problem free cars around 100k mile. 
Also, for a hybrid car, the true age of the engine is about 70-80% of what you see on the odometer. 
The engine is not running at least 20% of the time thanks to the hybrid synergy system. 
There is very little overhead on the engine due to A/C running from hybrid battery. 
Regenerative breaking saves you a lot of money because you don't need break job. 
At 180 k mile i am still at original brakes.
It is possible to not change until 250k miles.
I used 3 other Toyota/Lexus cars and the Prius has been even more dependable than all others.

One final thing: the money you save from gas, pays for your depreciation. 
Whenever you don't want the Prius anymore, it will still have a good resale value.


----------



## Boston Guber

PHXTE said:


> Forget fuel efficiency.
> 
> If we're talking a car purpose bought to Uber with, you're best bet is to buy something as cheap as you possibly can that still qualifies for Uber and still has good resale. Depreciation is a much larger expense than fuel is, so buy something that has already been depreciated(used car) and will not depreciate much more. Buying new cars, even fuel efficient ones, to Uber with, is an epicly bad idea.





limepro said:


> Initial quality which is the first 90 days of ownership, reliability they are ranked 27th out of 32. I would never suggest a Hyundai or kia to anyone.


http://fortune.com/2015/06/29/korean-japanese-cars-quality/ Your data is flawed or obsolete,son.Giving a 100,000 mile warranty on junk would be economic suicide.


----------



## Boston Guber

limepro said:


> Initial quality which is the first 90 days of ownership, reliability they are ranked 27th out of 32. I would never suggest a Hyundai or kia to anyone.


http://www.jdpower.com/press-releases/2015-us-initial-quality-study-iqs


----------



## UberXTampa

http://ocala.craigslist.org/cto/5175774410.html

Check this car out.
Has solar roof, navigation... Perfect UberX car.
Solar roof and navigation alone are worth $3,000.00
I have not personally seen the car, but I would take a car like this on the spot if I were in the market buying a car to uber with. You cannot lose with a car like this.


----------



## Luberon

Boston Guber said:


> Toyota recently fell behind Hyundai


Hyundai is catching up fast but they got ways to go before being a toyota


----------



## JimS

I like this one. It would make a cheap way to get into UberXL. Best thing is that as a hybrid it gets 27mpg!
http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/cto/5183928826.html


----------



## Woober

Corolla or Civic. Good reliable, high mpg, cheap to repair. Keep it nice and clean. Good to go up to 200k+


----------



## limepro

Boston Guber said:


> http://www.jdpower.com/press-releases/2015-us-initial-quality-study-iqs


Reading comprehension fails you, *initial quality *is the keyword there. That has nothing to do with reliability, reliability has to do with long term and they rate 27th out of 32 dropping from 22nd the year before.

Reliability measures the amount of problems per 100 vehicles over the first few years of ownership and cost of those problems.


----------



## limepro

http://www.hyundaiproblems.com/recalls/

They also just recalled most of their cars made over seatbelts, power steering and faulty airbags.

The sonata itself had 4 recalls for this year's model.


----------



## limepro

Boston Guber said:


> http://fortune.com/2015/06/29/korean-japanese-cars-quality/ Your data is flawed or obsolete,son.Giving a 100,000 mile warranty on junk would be economic suicide.


Well "son" if you knew anything about how warranties worked you would think differently. "Bumper to bumper" warranty is the only one take into account as it is the only one that will save your ass.

A *limited *powertrain warranty will only cover the main block and transmission not any accessories nor any catastrophic failures due to those accessories. If your water pump goes out and the engine seizes? You are on your own. The warranty is fluff to get people who don't know better to buy their junk.


----------



## Boston Guber

limepro said:


> Well "son" if you knew anything about how warranties worked you would think differently. "Bumper to bumper" warranty is the only one take into account as it is the only one that will save your ass.
> 
> A *limited *powertrain warranty will only cover the main block and transmission not any accessories nor any catastrophic failures due to those accessories. If your water pump goes out and the engine seizes? You are on your own. The warranty is fluff to get people who don't know better to buy their junk.


My reading comprehensive skills are above average. Your just reaching and haven't a clue. A person can find anything they want online. Either for or against a particular product. I owned an Accent in 2005. It was one of the best cars I've owned.I beat the Korean turds out of my current Accent ,while working for Uber. It still purrs like South Korean,kitty. Sonata might be a lemon. Toyota makes plenty of those. Celica,Supra,MR2,so on & so forth.The only good models are corolla, Camry,and the smaller pickups. Except that they rot to shit & have catastrophic brake faulures! Do a Google search for that. Did you forget about the deaths,accidents ,and recalls? I'd own a Hyundai over Ford,Chevy,Chrysler,Subaru,Mitsubishi, any day. Honda & Nissan make great cars but also have some lemon models & are out of my price range. Bottom line is,I love my accent. I loved my previous one as well. The company has come a long way and will go far.


----------



## JimS

Back in 2005, I witnessed a Kia get T-Boned by a Ford F-350 pick up truck going through a red light at 45 MPH. That woman survived - and I have to say it was because of her side impact airbags. Not standard, but I think the first year they were available.


----------



## limepro

Boston Guber said:


> My reading comprehensive skills are above average. Your just reaching and haven't a clue. A person can find anything they want online. Either for or against a particular product. I owned an Accent in 2005. It was one of the best cars I've owned.I beat the Korean turds out of my current Accent ,while working for Uber. It still purrs like South Korean,kitty. Sonata might be a lemon. Toyota makes plenty of those. Celica,Supra,MR2,so on & so forth.The only good models are corolla, Camry,and the smaller pickups. Except that they rot to shit & have catastrophic brake faulures! Do a Google search for that. Did you forget about the deaths,accidents ,and recalls? I'd own a Hyundai over Ford,Chevy,Chrysler,Subaru,Mitsubishi, any day. Honda & Nissan make great cars but also have some lemon models & are out of my price range. Bottom line is,I love my accent. I loved my previous one as well. The company has come a long way and will go far.


Having worked in dealerships as a mechanic, having owned my own small dealership, having a senior master mechanic for a father I think I know a fair bit more than you or the average consumer. You may have had a good experience but you are not the norm, you are lucky or just unable to tell a problem when it arises much like my wife, she has no clue when something isn't right.

I will agree Hyundai has come a long way from where they were but their warranty is deceptive and they do have a fair amount of problems, more so than other brands. They are a cheap vehicle that aren't made for the long run.


----------



## Boston Guber

http://usnews.rankingsandreviews.com/cars-trucks/Hyundai_Accent//4 out 5 stars for every crash angle. For the cheapest car in America,I'll take that.


----------



## JimS

limepro said:


> Having worked in dealerships as a mechanic, having owned my own small dealership, having a senior master mechanic for a father I think I know a fair bit more than you or the average consumer. You may have had a good experience but you are not the norm, you are lucky or just unable to tell a problem when it arises much like my wife, she has no clue when something isn't right.
> 
> I will agree Hyundai has come a long way from where they are but their warranty is deceptive and they do have a fair amount of problems, more so than other brands. They are a cheap vehicle that aren't made for the long run.


I'll second that. I won't say they are horrible, but they are not Japanese. My friend worked for Hyundai in Alabama and hated it. I think his boss' name was Travis K...something?


----------



## Boston Guber

limepro said:


> Having worked in dealerships as a mechanic, having owned my own small dealership, having a senior master mechanic for a father I think I know a fair bit more than you or the average consumer. You may have had a good experience but you are not the norm, you are lucky or just unable to tell a problem when it arises much like my wife, she has no clue when something isn't right.
> 
> I will agree Hyundai has come a long way from where they were but their warranty is deceptive and they do have a fair amount of problems, more so than other brands. They are a cheap vehicle that aren't made for the long run.


My stepfather was the head mechanic,at a V.W. dealership & owned his own,I have worked on my own vehicles since 1985,Army vehicles since 2007,and can diagnose more things then most. I'm not driving this thing long term. I'm beating the turd out of it for Uber. I already have 55,000 miles on it & will trade it before any problems arise. Getting a 4x4 for these brutal Winters. They are predicting another.


----------



## Boston Guber

JimS said:


> I'll second that. I won't say they are horrible, but they are not Japanese. My friend worked for Hyundai in Alabama and hated it. I think his boss' name was Travis K...something?


Lord Travis?lol


----------



## limepro

Boston Guber said:


> My stepfather was the head mechanic,at a V.W. dealership & owned his own,I have worked on my own vehicles since 1985,Army vehicles since 2007,and can diagnose more things then most. I'm not driving this thing long term. I'm beating the turd out of it for Uber. I already have 55,000 miles on it & will trade it before any problems arise. Getting a 4x4 for these brutal Winters. They are predicting another.


Why not for the long term? Their build is so amazing it should last the next 20 years. I drive a vw Passat diesel for Uber and have no problems using it for the long run as the reliability with the engine has been proven over the long term. My truck is already 11 years old and has only had battery and of course tires replaced, my wifes 2005 corolla that I sold last year didnt even need tires before it was sold. I could go on and all of these vehicles make several long trips a year as well as a ton of city driving. Someone who knows how to take care of a vehicle can get more out of them than the average Joe, reliability takes into account the average person who forgets oil changes, can't hear differences of a healthy and unhealthy engine, etc. Toyota and Honda are very forgiving as are the large displacent engines of the big 3 because of their lower compression and lower hp to ci of the smaller Japanese engines have also gained in reliability. Hyundai hasn't proven that yet as when the long term tests come out for cars 3+ years old Hyundai take a huge hit in the ratings.


----------



## uberguyla

Any update


----------



## JimS

uberguyla said:


> Any update


LOL - Since 2014 or 2015?


----------



## occupant

After rebates a new Kia Forte or Hyundai Elantra is under $15,000. I can recommend a hundred other used cars but if you're looking at any cars over $10,000, run the numbers against a new one of those two.


----------



## uberguyla

@occupant what about a VW Jetta? is there anyway to buy one of those and it isn't like overly expensive? I like the design. If its just about the money wouldn't everyone buy a Prius? I mean I'd like some style and making money too ideally.


----------



## JimS

Prius aren't the most used Uber and Taxi (in DC) for no reason. I've ridden in them and they aren't bad. 

But I maintain that the best bang for your buck is to get a Dodge Grand Caravan (preferably leather) on the 2006-8 range, drive XL and pay it off as quick as possible. I've seen desperate guys buy 2015+ for better ratings only to wreck it. Drive the nicest car you can afford to lose.


----------



## Adieu

occupant said:


> After rebates a new Kia Forte or Hyundai Elantra is under $15,000. I can recommend a hundred other used cars but if you're looking at any cars over $10,000, run the numbers against a new one of those two.


Or you COULD be getting double and triple price fares in a $9999 Navigator... or even quadruple and quintuple LUX & SUV calls from Lyft (no commercial licensing or special insurance required) in a $12-13k Tahoe...

But yeah man, new base model ELANTRA~!!!!


----------



## JimS

Adieu said:


> Or you COULD be getting double and triple price fares in a $9999 Navigator... or even quadruple and quintuple LUX & SUV calls from Lyft (no commercial licensing or special insurance required) in a $12-13k Tahoe...


My XL/Select is an 08 Hybrid Tahoe. Much better clientele. But Lyft won't let me exclude regular Lyft, so my acceptance rating sucks. Too bad for them.


----------



## Adieu

JimS said:


> My XL/Select is an 08 Hybrid Tahoe. Much better clientele. But Lyft won't let me exclude regular Lyft, so my acceptance rating sucks. Too bad for them.


You guys got Premier (LyftSelect)? If you get that before the requirement rolls over to 09, you can *usually* get a switchable Plus/Premier account....

Unless it's the second car on your account, then by all indications you're SOL


----------

